# This really upset me...



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

I was just browsing local craigslist ads and this one REALLY made me mad. this poor hedgehog lives in that tiny cage?! AND SHE WANTS 400 DOLLARS FOR IT?! Tell me- I don't know colors very well at all but why would a salt and pepper hedgehog be so expensive. I am so mad about this ad.

https://rochester.craigslist.org/tag/4618332765.html


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

$400?! I am so surprised that the ad hasn't been flagged already. Bad food, small cage, no wheel...poor thing! And that isn't a true salt n' pepper (I believe).


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Unfortunately this isn't unusual. Sigh, if I could save them all I would.

Teddi, you are right. It isn't even a salt and pepper, looks a like a gray to me.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's why I don't like looking around on craigslist. Poor guy has to be bored out of his mind without a wheel.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Is there anything I can do about it?! I can't stand this. That cage is teeny tiny!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Besides picking him up yourself, there isn't much you can do. You can always try to email them and let them know that he needs a wheel and a bigger cage but they probably won't care or respond or even tell the next person who gets him. I'm not sure if the hedgehog welfare society gets involved in things like this but you can always call them.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Offered a much lower price a while back, no response. 
She just wants to make as much as she can off of that poor little hedgie


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sometimes that's all you can do. You can post your own topic in Craigslist about this poster and try to raise awareness.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I used to browse craigslist sometimes, but I can't anymore. All I see is: easy, low maintenance pet (let me tell you, Phoebe practically lives off the energy I spend on her); doesn't require much care or time; I even saw this: a good decoration. Some people are awful.


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

Teddi4211 said:


> I used to browse craigslist sometimes, but I can't anymore. All I see is: easy, low maintenance pet (let me tell you, Phoebe practically lives off the energy I spend on her); doesn't require much care or time; I even saw this: a good decoration. Some people are awful.





Teddi4211 said:


> I used to browse craigslist sometimes, but I can't anymore. All I see is: easy, low maintenance pet (let me tell you, Phoebe practically lives off the energy I spend on her); doesn't require much care or time; I even saw this: a good decoration. Some people are awful.


low maintenance?!*my toe nail!* i spend 4 hrs a day at least on Crowley! and that's not including bath days and hedgehog movie cuddle nights for bonding- or all the time iv spent looking for vets and researching cages and diets.

in a perfect world horrible people would never be able to have animals :/

in my opinion you should have to take some kind of test to prove you can properly care for the animal before you can buy/adopt them - less animals would suffer from ignorant owners(or worse, ones who simply don't care) who know nothing about the needs of their pets that are fully dependent on them.

i would defiantly report them to the hedgehog welfare society and maybe report them to crags list? maybe call their local animal shelter and report it as animal cruelty?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Gah, I found something on Kijiji that made me really angry too.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/c...og/1020498333?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Just... ugh, from the description and the photo (couldn't even get the poor thing to uncurl a bit), I just get terrible vibes from this.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

yes, something definitely needs to be done to help the poor hedgie! Let me know if there is anything I can do! 
Maybe even ASPCA could help...


----------

